# Some recent Astrophotography



## ehanes7612 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tadpoles Nebula







Andromeda Galaxy


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 21, 2018)

Oops guess this should go in hobbies section


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2018)

great shots.
Why 'tadpoles'?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 21, 2018)

Look closely


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2018)

https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap140109.html


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2018)

Marvelous photos. Remember the line in CONTACT concerning intelligent
beings in the universe? Sure is a lot of wasted space if there isn't...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2018)

abax said:


> Marvelous photos. Remember the line in CONTACT concerning intelligent
> beings in the universe? Sure is a lot of wasted space if there isn't...



well, I have only watched that movie no less than 200 times ... I almost got a chance to go to Arecibo as part of my undergraduate study into pulsars. I hope to visit the VLA (where she says that line) in December


----------



## xiphius (Oct 23, 2018)

Wow! Those are amazing photos!

I have a scope and like to get out and observe whenever possible, but haven't ever really dabbled in astrophotography. Those are seriously great shots!

What's your setup (mount, camera, filters, etc)?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 23, 2018)

xiphius said:


> Wow! Those are amazing photos!
> 
> I have a scope and like to get out and observe whenever possible, but haven't ever really dabbled in astrophotography. Those are seriously great shots!
> 
> What's your setup (mount, camera, filters, etc)?



Scope: Takahashi FSQ 85mm with 0.73 x reducer

Mount : Losmandy G-11

Camera: Zwo ASI 183 pro and ZWO Filter wheel

Focuser: Moonlite Nite Crawler focuser /rotator

Filters: Astrodon 3nm Ha, OIII, and LRGB

I also have a portable traveling setup Ioptron pro skytracker mount using the ASI 183 camera/filterwheel mentioned above with camera lenses


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2018)

Wonderful pictures, to think other solar systems don't or can't sustain life would be typical human arrogance


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2018)

there is no law in physics that says intelligent life or even life itself has to exist


----------



## Phragper (Oct 25, 2018)

thanks for sharing these amazing photos


----------



## xiphius (Oct 25, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> Scope: Takahashi FSQ 85mm with 0.73 x reducer
> 
> Mount : Losmandy G-11
> 
> ...



Fancy!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 25, 2018)

xiphius said:


> Fancy!



= very expensive

I maxed out my credit cards last year...luckily , they were no interest for 18 months and they will be paid off by march


----------

